# Philco PLF4211T - Noblex 42LC830FT - Sanyo LCD42XF8T - Jvc LT42DR51 , falla en encendido



## PONJA (Feb 11, 2016)

Hola amigos del foro, esta es mi primera consulta en el Foro. Soy técnico pero también soy nuevo en reparar este tipo de televisores. Me llego esta TV que al conectarlo al toma corriente, prende el led de stan by y al darle la orden de encendido desde el control remoto, la luz pasa al color verde pero sin que se ilumine la pantalla. Se que es la fuente pero como no tengo el circuito no puedo guiarme a encontrar la solución de esta falla. Si alguien tendría el diagrama, me lo podría pasar y también algunos consejos que me sirvan para encaminarme. Desde ya muchas gracias y saludos..!! ...


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 11, 2016)

Amigo, no necesariamente la fuente puede ser el problema. 

Hace un tiempo, tuve un TV Samsung con el mismo síntoma que indicas y al medir los voltajes de salida de la fuente, estaban todos bien. Supongo que si aseguras que el problema está en la fuente, es porque ya mediste los voltajes de salida y comprobaste que éstos se encuentran caídos. 

El problema en mi caso, sólo eran soldaduras frías en el transformador del inversor.

Revisa bien el TV. Dale una buena inspección visual, y de paso, sería útil que adjuntes fotos del PCB por lado de componentes y pistas.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 11, 2016)

aquí una guiá de como revisar distintas etapas sirve para monitores y lcd ,para led es mas  o menos lo mismo, lo principal es la fuente,,
luego tenemos problemas de sotfware mal instalados,actualizaciones fallidas etc, etc
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f20/monitores-tv-lcd-2-segundos-negro-79698/

PD:
con esquema  y sin un método de diagnostico es lo mismo que nada
lo primero es identificar que etapa esta fallando 
luego viene el esquema



casi me olvido aquí podes buscar el esquema pero buscalo por chassis 

http://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/tv/philco-esquemas-tv/


----------



## PONJA (Feb 16, 2016)

Hola amigos y gracias *por* responder. El dueño dijo que la tele le andaba pero cada vez que lo prendía la luminancia de la pantalla iba en disminución, es decir que se iba poniendo mas oscuro hasta el momento que ya no se ilumino mas el tubo. Al revisarlo a simple vista no tenia nada quemado solo se noto que tenia soldaduras flojas. Resolde todo y seguía sin encender, medí tensiones y en la única ficha que encontré voltajes me daba entre 5 y 12 voltios, en las 2 fichas restantes no tenia nada de tensión, *por* eso les decía que era la Fuente..
Sacare una foto para que vean el tipo de Fuente que tiene esta TELE y remarcare la ficha en donde tengo tensión.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 16, 2016)

¿si,pero y la foto ?


----------



## PONJA (Feb 17, 2016)

Jaja, es que la tengo en mi celular y no la pude subir.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Oct 29, 2020)

Buen día, me llego este LCD que enciende aleatoriamente. Las veces que enciende funciona perfecto. En otras oportunidades el led de stand-by pasa de rojo a verde por escasos segundos y luego vuelve a rojo obviamente sin encender. Controle tensiones en fuente, los 5V de stand-by están presentes (encienda o no). También note que cuando no enciende, la tensión en el pin PE-ON cae a 0V, con lo cual infiero que la tarjeta main no entregaría los 3.3V que da la orden de encendido. Dicho voltaje si se hace presente cuando la TV enciende de manera correcta.  Nótese que a la placa main le han hecho una modificación. No encontré el diagrama , solo pude ubicar una imagen del conector de la fuente, en la cual tome mediciones. Alguno tuvo esta falla con este TV? Sugerencias serán mas que bienvenidas.
Saludos.


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 29, 2020)

Tienes que poner una resistencia de carga de 1k2. entre PE-ON,(pin 1) y ON-OF..(pin 2) hacia Standby (Pin 8) Asi se activa la fuente
La placa es una Sanyo¿?..Porque Los modelos SANYO,NOBLEX,PHILCO, Usan la misma placa. Yo tengo un Philco 32XF7
que comparte la misma fuente que el de42.. solo varían algunos componentes extras...
viendo tu foto es la misma que la mía.. 
Pero el pdf es muy grande para subirlo al foro mas de 12 mb. no deja...
que chasis es? prácticamente son iguales..
Porque tengo el:
32XF7 chasis UE6-L
42XF6  chasis UH4-L
42XF6B  chasis UH4-L


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Oct 29, 2020)

te paso datos:
main Sanyo 1lg4b10y0420a
fuente Sanyo 1lg4b10y04400

El chasis en las placas de TV de TRC eran fáciles de ver, aca no lo encuentro


----------



## cuervobrujo (Oct 29, 2020)

La Mia es 1lg4b10y0430a/ 1lg4b10y04300..que según foros rusos son compatibles con tu modelo.. se ve que sanyo uso las mismas placas con algunas revisiones extras para los lcd de 32 y 42..
Que con respecto a la nomenclatura del de 42 es diferente pero el circuito es prácticamente el mismo.. solo vi que usan mas componentes (condensadores de filtrado )
Ahí te subí el de 42 de 9mb y el de 10 son los manuales de servicio.. si necesitas el de 32.. avisa asi lo subo a algun servidor, porque es de 12 mb , un poco mas de lo que permite el foro.
O puedes buscarlo como Sanyo LCD 32XF7 service manual..


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Oct 29, 2020)

cuervobrujo dijo:


> La Mia es 1lg4b10y0430a/ 1lg4b10y04300..que según foros rusos son compatibles con tu modelo.. se ve que sanyo uso las mismas placas con algunas revisiones extras para los lcd de 32 y 42..
> Que con respecto a la nomenclatura del de 42 es diferente pero el circuito es prácticamente el mismo.. solo vi que usan mas componentes (condensadores de filtrado )
> Ahí te subí el de 42 de 9mb y el de 10 son los manuales de servicio.. si necesitas el de 32.. avisa asi lo subo a algun servidor, porque es de 12 mb , un poco mas de lo que permite el foro.
> O puedes buscarlo como Sanyo LCD 32XF7 service manual..


Dale muchísimas gracias. Luego comento novedades, saludos


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Oct 29, 2020)

Comenzo a desplegar la leyenda "BINARY FILE DETECTING" Lei que se trata de una actualizacion. Ingresando al menu no encuentro ninguna opcion de actualiacion. Habra que hacerlo desde el modo service?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 29, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Nótese que a la placa main le han hecho una modificación.



Parece que están forzando el PE-ON  para evitar una protección . . .  problemas de retroiluminación


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Oct 29, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Parece que están forzando el PE-ON  para evitar una protección . . .  problemas de retroiluminación


Bueno entonces seguiré desarmando y comprobare el estado de las lamparas. Luego comento.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 30, 2020)

Primero cambiá capacitores en paralelo con D-S de los Mosfets de la fuente , suelen ser de 2kV y fallan . . . fundamentalmente el corrector de factor de potencia que eleva a 400 Vdc.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 5, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Primero cambiá capacitores en paralelo con D-S de los Mosfets de la fuente , suelen ser de 2kV y fallan . . . fundamentalmente el corrector de factor de potencia que eleva a 400 Vdc.


Hola, Serian estos que marco en las imagenes?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2020)

No no , están conectados entre S y D de los Mosfets !

No tengo la fuente en la mano pero sería algo así cómo los que te marqué !


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 5, 2020)

Los Mosfet que me marcaste son Q603 (STP7NK80ZFP) y Q601 (STF13NK50Z).
Entre D y S del Q603 el capacitor serigrafiado como C651 nunca estuvo colocado según se ve en la placa.
Entre D y S del Q601 esta colocado el C619 (2000KK470NH)
Subi tambien el manual de servicio por si tenes ganas y tiempo de verlo. Debajo de la imagen del LCD esta el boton de "Download".
Muchas gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 5, 2020

Manual de servicio


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Entre D y S del Q601 esta colocado el C619 (2000KK470NH)



Parece que usan la mismísima fuente !
Si es el del corrector de factor de potencia que eleva la tensión a 400 Vdc , es ese 

Noblex 32LC813H Sanyo LCD32XH4 chassis uh2-l_sm



			Sanyo LCD-32XH4 chassis UH2-L - Fuente sin los 12v y 24v - Planetatecnico


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 5, 2020)

Perfecto, lo cambio y comento ni bien lo consiga.
Gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 5, 2020)

Cuando ese capacitor *comienza a tener fugas* , el TV enciende después de varios intentos , o se enciende y apaga y hay que insistirle , ya después el tv no enciende mas , pasa led de rojo a verde y vuelve a rojo.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 7, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando ese capacitor *comienza a tener fugas* , el TV enciende después de varios intentos , o se enciende y apaga y hay que insistirle , ya después el tv no enciende mas , pasa led de rojo a verde y vuelve a rojo.


Exactamente esa es la falla tal cual la describis. Cambie el capacitor que me dijiste pero sigue la falla. Por donde te parece que puedo seguir?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 7, 2020)

Enciende la fuente sola.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 8, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Enciende la fuente sola.


Saque la fuente del TV y estando totalmente desvinculada de la placa main y forcé el encendido de la siguiente manera.


Pensando en tu comentario sobre una falla en el circuito PFC, medí voltaje en los 2 capacitores principales C613 y C614 de 120Uf x 450V. Conectando el equipo a la red, estando en stand-by  el voltaje es de 317V. en cada uno. Al alimentar simultáneamente con 5V del stand-by los pines ON/OFF Y PE-On se escucha por solamente un segundo un "chillido" agudo y  por ese lapso de tiempo, el voltaje sube a 370V pero desciende de inmediato a 317V y asi permanece.
Con esta prueba se puede determinar si alli  esta la falla o no?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 8, 2020)

Wow... tienes una falla, o en la parte del PFC (deberian ser 400V o muy cercano, y mas en vacio, 370V me parece bajo), o en la fuente principal (algo consume de mas).
Mira, y si es posible mide los capacitores de salida de la fuente principal (la que da los 12V y 24V).


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 9, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Wow... tienes una falla, o en la parte del PFC (deberian ser 400V o muy cercano, y mas en vacio, 370V me parece bajo), o en la fuente principal (algo consume de mas).
> Mira, y si es posible mide los capacitores de salida de la fuente principal (la que da los 12V y 24V).


Reemplace todos los capacitores 1000 x 25V y 471K x 2KV y la falla sigue. La verdad estoy desorientado. Se me ocurre comprobar el estado de las lamparas pero no se si es en vano. Que les parece?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 9, 2020)

Esa fuente no lleva una salida de 24V a la placa inverter de los tubos ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 9, 2020)

Creo que la fuente para el backlight es aparte @DOSMETROS .

Entonces el problema puede ser del PFC.
Mide, y si puedes cambia la/s resistencia/s del mosfet que se encuentra en el PFC (Q601), y si puedes tambien las resistencias que usa de referencia en el pin 5 (ZCD) del IC602...
Haz las cuentas del divisor resistivo que sensa los 400V, que van al pin 1 del IC602
Aparte, y antes de cambiar algo, mide el voltaje en el pin 8 (Vcc) que debe rondar los 16V, maximo 18V (segun el zener)...


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 10, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Esa fuente no lleva una salida de 24V a la placa inverter de los tubos ?


Los 24V están siempre presentes encienda o no.
Gracias

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 10, 2020

Hoy encendí la TV y funciono, pero al apagarla ya no volvió a encender. Mientras estuvo funcionando, medí de voltajes en el conector K1606 y note lo siguiente:
Con el TV funcionando en el pin 1 (PE-ON)  los 3.3V son estables, pero cuando comienza a fallar y no enciende, el voltaje PE-ON fluctúa de 3.3 a 0V permanentemente repitiendo un ciclo con intervalos de 1 segundo aprox. es decir va de 0 a 3.3 V y así sucesivamente. En los pines 5 y 6 ocurre la misma fluctuación con el voltaje de 12V. El resto de los voltajes es estable 5 y 24V encienda o no. Esto va acompañado de un sonido que dejo en un video.
Recurro a ustedes y a su conocimiento, para consultarles si es posible inyectar un voltaje externo de 3.3V estables a dicho pin, para saber si ese puede ser el origen de la falla. Es posible hacer esto? Y en ese caso también quisiera saber si debería desvincular el conector que proviene de la main.
Gracias y saludos.






	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 10, 2020



DJ T3 dijo:


> Creo que la fuente para el backlight es aparte @DOSMETROS .
> 
> Entonces el problema puede ser del PFC.
> Mide, y si puedes cambia la/s resistencia/s del mosfet que se encuentra en el PFC (Q601), y si puedes tambien las resistencias que usa de referencia en el pin 5 (ZCD) del IC602...
> ...


En un rato comento resultados, gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 10, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> El resto de los voltajes es estable 5 y 24V encienda o no


Esto está mal. Los 24V (para el backlight) solo tiene que encender cuando enciende el tv, ya que el voltaje para arrancar la fuente principal (12V y 24V), proviene del optoacoplador y componentes asociados, que manda los 16V del lado "caliente" al integrado PFC y el de la fuente princial...

Por los sintomas que tienes, estoy muy seguro que el problema proviene de la fuente principal, o de su alimentacion.
Para ir descartando, mide el voltaje que te comenté


DJ T3 dijo:


> Aparte, y antes de cambiar algo, mide el voltaje en el pin 8 (Vcc) que


Hay un transistor que se usa de llave, asociado a un zener y el optoacoplador. Quizas no llega a suplir el voltaje, y eso es lo que fluctua... Yo cambiaria ese transistor, y/o cambiaria las resistencias asociadas.


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 10, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Esto está mal. Los 24V (para el backlight) solo tiene que encender cuando enciende el tv, ya que el voltaje para arrancar la fuente principal (12V y 24V), proviene del optoacoplador y componentes asociados, que manda los 16V del lado "caliente" al integrado PFC y el de la fuente princial...
> 
> Por los sintomas que tienes, estoy muy seguro que el problema proviene de la fuente principal, o de su alimentacion.
> Para ir descartando, mide el voltaje que te comenté
> ...


Testeadas las resistencias SMD que me dijiste estan todas en su valor. Simulando arranque de la fuente el pin 8 del IC602 me da una lectura de 10V.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 10, 2020



DJ T3 dijo:


> Esto está mal. Los 24V (para el backlight) solo tiene que encender cuando enciende el tv, ya que el voltaje para arrancar la fuente principal (12V y 24V), proviene del optoacoplador y componentes asociados, que manda los 16V del lado "caliente" al integrado PFC y el de la fuente princial...
> 
> Por los sintomas que tienes, estoy muy seguro que el problema proviene de la fuente principal, o de su alimentacion.
> Para ir descartando, mide el voltaje que te comenté
> ...


El transistor al cual te referis seria el Q605?


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 10, 2020)

Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> Testeadas las resistencias SMD que me dijiste estan todas en su valor. Simulando arranque de la fuente el pin 8 del IC602 me da una lectura de 10V.


Me parece muy bajo ese voltaje



Gabriel Gomez dijo:


> El transistor al cual te referis seria el Q605?


Exactamente. Ese transistor tiene en su base un zener de 16V, asi que en su salida (emisor) deberias tener un valor cercano, y ahora estas teniendo solo 10V.
Tenes varias cosas para ir descartando. No tengo la placa a mano (la mia voló el PFC asi que cambie directamente la placa), pero en el diagrama en la linea de 16V tienes un zener de 18V, que esta cerca del integrado del PFC. Prueba a levantar eso, o desvincular momentaneamente (pin 8 del IC602) el PFC. Si aun no se cae el voltaje, cambia el transistor


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 10, 2020)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Me parece muy bajo ese voltaje
> 
> 
> Exactamente. Ese transistor tiene en su base un zener de 16V, asi que en su salida (emisor) deberias tener un valor cercano, y ahora estas teniendo solo 10V.
> Tenes varias cosas para ir descartando. No tengo la placa a mano (la mia voló el PFC asi que cambie directamente la placa), pero en el diagrama en la linea de 16V tienes un zener de 18V, que esta cerca del integrado del PFC. Prueba a levantar eso, o desvincular momentaneamente (pin 8 del IC602) el PFC. Si aun no se cae el voltaje, cambia el transistor


Mientras media, según me indicaste, voltaje en el pin 8, note soldadura fría en el C617. Lo retire, lo medí y estaba desvalorizado. Respecto al Q605 que también me dijiste, mientras buscaba su reemplazo, medí el C652 y también estaba desvalorizado. Lo mismo ocurrió con el C655 C1629 y c1632. Reemplace todos y hasta el momento funciona. Lo tendré a prueba un par de horas y si funciona, daré por solucionado y vendrán los agradecimientos a ambos.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 10, 2020)

Cuando decimos de cambiar capacitores casi sin medirlos , nos miran de "coté" . . .


----------



## Gabriel Gomez (Nov 11, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando decimos de cambiar capacitores casi sin medirlos , nos miran de "coté" . . .


Sabes que tenes mucha razon... yo era uno de los que si no tenian daño fisico no consideraba cambiarlos.

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Nov 11, 2020

Superada la etapa de testeo y gracias a su invalorable colaboración, podemos dar por solucionada la falla.
Agradezco a CUERVOBRUJO, DOSMETROS Y DJ T3 por compartir su conocimiento y enseñarme en cada posteo.
Saludos


----------



## eduardo1983 (Abr 28, 2021)

Buenas,tengo un tv lcd Philco que no enciende, aparece la luz roja de stand by y al lado una azul, le doy encender, se prende unos segundos la luz verde sin tirar imagen y vuelven las luces azul y roja.
Ayer saque la placa fuente para revisarla y es una placa sanyo lcd42xf7,en la cual a simple vista 2 de los disipadores están desoldados.


​​


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 28, 2021)

¿Eres técnico o tienes conocimientos generales en electrónica? Eso siempre es útil saberlo.

¿Qué has hecho hasta ahora? ¿Mediste voltajes? ¿Buscaste el esquemático de la fuente?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2021)

Ese Philco PLF4211T es idéntico al Noblex 42LC830FT – Sanyo LCD42XF8T – Jvc LT42DR51,

Si tienes poca experiencia compras una fuente usada , la cambias y listo


----------



## eduardo1983 (Abr 28, 2021)

skynetronics dijo:


> ¿Eres técnico o tienes conocimientos generales en electrónica? Eso siempre es útil saberlo.
> 
> ¿Qué has hecho hasta ahora? ¿Mediste voltajes? ¿Buscaste el esquemático de la fuente?


Experiencia en tv cero, se de audio. Hasta ahora no hice nada. Venia haciendo un ruido y aveces no encendía. Hasta que ayer no encendió más. Aprieto al botón power y el indicador led pasa de rojo a verde y rojo apagándose. Debido a la situación economía y a mi mala suerte,se me rompieron 3 televisores en 4 meses y un monitor,decidí ver si puedo solucionar de a uno. Te agradecería si me puedes orientar


DOSMETROS dijo:


> Ese Philco PLF4211T es idéntico al Noblex 42LC830FT – Sanyo LCD42XF8T – Jvc LT42DR51,
> 
> Si tienes poca experiencia compras una fuente usada , la cambias y listo


Hay forma de saber si de seguro es la fuente? Tengo varias en vista, pero si compro una y sigue la falla?


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 28, 2021)

Como te dijo @DOSMETROS, esa fuente se ve en otras marcas. De hecho un usuario ya comentó un caso con una fuente igual a la tuya en este thread. 

Revisa ese thread y léelo completo para que te interiorices de su funcionamiento. Su falla puede no ser igual a la tuya, pero cuando uno quiere reparar una fuente siempre es bueno buscar casos anteriores para sacar ideas.

Lo primero que tendrás que hacer es empezar a medir voltajes: ver cuáles tienes, cuáles te faltan, si los voltajes se mantienen fijos, si fluctúan, si desaparecen al cabo de un tiempo X, etc.

Si tienes dudas de cómo medir, pregunta antes, ya que en las mediciones de voltaje en el primario no te puedes ir con tonterías, ya que allí hay voltajes peligrosos para ti.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 28, 2021)

Temas unificados !

Deberías ver el manual y verificar las tensiones de la fuente  🤷‍♂️


----------



## eduardo1983 (Abr 28, 2021)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Temas unificados !
> 
> Deberías ver el manual y verificar las tensiones de la fuente  🤷‍♂️


Muchas gracias


skynetronics dijo:


> Como te dijo @DOSMETROS, esa fuente se ve en otras marcas. De hecho un usuario ya comentó un caso con una fuente igual a la tuya en este thread.
> 
> Revisa ese thread y léelo completo para que te interiorices de su funcionamiento. Su falla puede no ser igual a la tuya, pero cuando uno quiere reparar una fuente siempre es bueno buscar casos anteriores para sacar ideas.
> 
> ...


Ahora me pongo a leer el tema completo y a testear con la tv desenfadada. Muchas gracias


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Abr 28, 2021)

Leí tu comentario, según leo indicas "Venia haciendo un ruido y a veces no encendía." ese ruido proviene de la fuente, de la sección de alto voltaje o de los transformadores elevadores de voltaje por oscilación o daño en el aislamiento, podrías probar primero el aspecto físico de los conectores ya que quizá el sarro o suciedad causan ese tipo de daño...


----------



## eduardo1983 (Abr 28, 2021)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Leí tu comentario, según leo indicas "Venia haciendo un ruido y a veces no encendía." ese ruido proviene de la fuente, de la sección de alto voltaje o de los transformadores elevadores de voltaje por oscilación o daño en el aislamiento, podrías probar primero el aspecto físico de los conectores ya que quizá el sarro o suciedad causan ese tipo de daño...


Gracias por el consejo


----------



## Blue_Tek (May 29, 2021)

Solucione el problema cambiando un capacitor electrolitico de 1000mf x10v  que estaba hinchadito y haciendo un reflow al micro


----------

